# A Major Blow to Re-Sale Owners?



## lcml11 (Dec 26, 2013)

I have heard from a very creditable source, no I will not disclose it and it was not Wyndham Sales, that all Associate and Affiliate Resorts will be available only through Club Wyndham Pass as it rolls out throughout 2014.

If true, my guess is that availability will be hard to get at these locations from now until the Wyndham Club Pass program roles out (Platinum Owners first etc for the pecking order for the New Wyndham Club Pass program) and that for awhile the only significant availability for the Associate and Affiliate Resorts will be cancels from existing reservations that go back to the availability pool.

A second source said that the Affiliate Resorts will remain available through Wyndham Club Plus after the roll-out of the Wyndham Club plus program.


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 26, 2013)

lcml11 said:


> Sorry about the header, it should have read re-sale owners.  It will not let me correct it.



Click on EDIT and then on GO ADVANCED.


----------



## Passepartout (Dec 26, 2013)

And while you're editing, it's 'rolls out', not roles out.


----------



## pacodemountainside (Dec 26, 2013)

RR "rolls" again!

Think  headers can be changed using  advanced for up  to to 48 hours!

Slow typer!  Prior posts beat me to  punch  line!


----------



## DaveNV (Dec 26, 2013)

pacodemountainside said:


> RR "rolls" again!
> 
> Think  headers can be changed using  advanced for up  to to 48 hours!
> 
> Slow typer!  Prior posts beat me to  punch  line!




As long as we're being the Grammar Police: It's "typist." 

Dave


----------



## tug1873 (Dec 26, 2013)

Affiliated resorts are something that is hard to book right now.  I brought some worldmark points because a few resorts never had availibility.  Associated hotels are also a rip off when it comes to points.

As longs as Wyndham resorts are bookable and we have access to rci it's a non issue


----------



## ronparise (Dec 26, 2013)

what you say is already the case at least with the associate resorts.

Check the website. Look at the "make reservations page". The dropdown with all the resorts no longer includes the associate resorts (the worldmark resorts)

But I agree with a previous poster..its a non issue. No one buys this stuff for the associates they buy for the Wyndham properties

Club Pass may turn out to be a good thing for the folks that bought direct from the developer, but its not a major blow to the rest of us. Not only is this not a major blow, its not even a minor one


----------



## pacodemountainside (Dec 26, 2013)

BMWguynw said:


> As long as we're being the Grammar Police: It's "typist."
> 
> Dave



Think there is a difference  between  "slang" and ignorance!


----------



## snickers104 (Dec 26, 2013)

ronparise said:


> what you say is already the case at least with the associate resorts.
> 
> Check the website. Look at the "make reservations page". The dropdown with all the resorts no longer includes the associate resorts (the worldmark resorts)
> 
> ...



I agree here.....I bought points just for Wyndham properties....if I want anything else I just use RCI.


----------



## DaveNV (Dec 26, 2013)

pacodemountainside said:


> Think there is a difference  between  "slang" and ignorance!



Nah, we're both right. I was just teasing. 

Dave


----------



## scootr5 (Dec 26, 2013)

ronparise said:


> Not only is this not a major blow, its not even a minor one



But if it's not a major blow, how will he be able to return to his old ways of proclaiming the death knell for resale and the virtues of retail?


----------



## dcdowden (Dec 27, 2013)

Haven't heard of Club Pass - What's that? I certainly don't want to attend an update to find out.
Thanks,
Doug


----------



## Rent_Share (Dec 27, 2013)

Obviously something you only get with developer points, as repeated from the sales liars by lcml11

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=199600


----------



## ronparise (Dec 27, 2013)

dcdowden said:


> Haven't heard of Club Pass - What's that? I certainly don't want to attend an update to find out.
> Thanks,
> Doug



It's an Club Wyndham/Worldmark the Club exchange program (not Shell yet) that's going start next summer. It's only going to be open to retail buyers


----------



## lcml11 (Dec 27, 2013)

ronparise said:


> ... but its not a major blow to the rest of us. Not only is this not a major blow, its not even a minor one



It is nice to see that you and vacationhopefull do not agree on everything.  The following is a quote from her regarding the Club Wyndham Pass program.

"I guess they are trying to segregate the Resale owners to using their points only at their HOME RESORT --- good thing I like my Home Resorts and book at the 13 month ARP window. And if they wait too long, the under utilized resorts and lowest occupancy seasons will be the leftover available.

I guess I will be camping out in the winter at Kingsgate and Seawatch using my Resort Specials discounts ... they have indoor pools and I will just add a plastic palm tree."

The only comment I can add, at this point, to what was said by this respected poster is that I prefer Patriots Place and Westwinds.

By the way, thanks to this poster for answering the thread header question before it was ask and between these two competing thoughts, I think vacationhopefull is much closer to the truth.


----------



## CO skier (Dec 28, 2013)

Resale Club Wyndham owners will have a 4-month reservation advantage at their home resort and a one-month advantage anywhere in Club Wyndham over Club Pass members exchanging from WorldMark .

Resale WorldMark owners will have a 4-month reservation advantage over Wyndham owners who use the new Club Pass to exchange into WorldMark resorts.

The real winners, before and after Club Wyndham Pass is implemented, are those who purchase resale in both programs.

Club Wyndham Pass will be nice for anyone who can find something of interest from whatever is leftover in either program at 9 months, but it will have little effect on resale owners in either Club Wyndham or WorldMark.


----------



## bnoble (Dec 28, 2013)

> I guess they are trying to segregate the Resale owners to using their points only at their HOME RESORT


It's a long way from not cross-booking WorldMark resorts to not booking Wyndham resorts. But, keep on fighting the good fight that retail points are worth it!


----------



## lcml11 (Dec 28, 2013)

bnoble said:


> It's a long way from not cross-booking WorldMark resorts to not booking Wyndham resorts. But, keep on fighting the good fight that retail points are worth it!



The quote you responded to was vacationhopefull, I am not sure that her position is that retail points are worth it.  What she said and what you said are a long way from each other.  I believe she is a Platinum Owner, you may want to re-review her posts over time in the context you presented.  You may come to the conclusion that what you said was not very accurate.  You might want to do the same for anyone else that you wish to make overly broad statements about.

Current purchases, now matter what you may think vacationhopefull was saying, in my way of thinking are not worth the money.  However, as I and others have indicated in earlier posts, if you inherit them or otherwise can make VIP status through methods that are not unauthorized by Wyndham, then there are reasons that make it a good idea to have VIP status.  Pay particularly close attention to Ron's posts over time on this issue.

If Club Wyndham Pass takes off and Wyndham makes the concept work, they may very well restore value to retail purchases.  They are far from there yet nor do I think they are going to get there anytime soon.  To many Old Fairfield owners (me included) are still out there.

Ron, I believe, in the last few years chose to become a VIP Platinum owner also.  So I can only assume that there is value to VIP if these two posters are both Platinum.  I do not believe either one of them became Platinum by paying Wyndham  the full retail rate they want in the last number of years.

P.S.  When you have finished your review, I think you owe vacationhopefull a "I'm sorry".


----------



## vacationhopeful (Dec 28, 2013)

lcml11 said:


> The quote you responded to was vacationhopefull, I am not sure that her position is that retail points are worth it.  What she said and what you said are a long way from each other.  I believe she is a Platinum Owner, you may want to re-review her posts over time in the context you presented.  You may come to the conclusion that what you said was not very accurate.  You might want to do the same for anyone else that you wish to make overly broad statements about.
> 
> Current purchases, now matter what you may think vacationhopefull was saying, in my way of thinking are not worth the money.  However, as I and others have indicated in earlier posts, if you inherit them or otherwise can make VIP status through methods that are not unauthorized by Wyndham, then there are reasons that make it a good idea to have VIP status.  Pay particularly close attention to Ron's posts over time on this issue.
> 
> ...



Robert, when you ASSUME something, you should go back to the old fable on the structure of that word.


----------



## bnoble (Dec 28, 2013)

Robert, the hoary old quote you pulled up (from September---good memory!) was:



> I guess they are trying to segregate the Resale owners to using their points only at their HOME RESORT



That's not at all what the Pass program does---and it can't do that---because of the way the Trust is set up.  It would be more accurate to say that Pass restricts resale owners to their home resort *system*, Wyndham or WorldMark.  And, if you go back and read that thread, you'll see that Linda describes it the same way.

However, the amount of crossover inventory from the WorldMark resorts that were Associate locations could charitably be described as "small".  What's more, after the WorldMark settlement that moved some inventory into Wyndham, it's even less of an issue.  This is nearly a non-event for the typical resale purchaser.


----------



## ronparise (Dec 28, 2013)

lcml11 said:


> The quote you responded to was vacationhopefull, I am not sure that her position is that retail points are worth it.  What she said and what you said are a long way from each other.  I believe she is a Platinum Owner, you may want to re-review her posts over time in the context you presented.  You may come to the conclusion that what you said was not very accurate.  You might want to do the same for anyone else that you wish to make overly broad statements about.
> 
> Current purchases, now matter what you may think vacationhopefull was saying, in my way of thinking are not worth the money.  However, as I and others have indicated in earlier posts, if you inherit them or otherwise can make VIP status through methods that are not unauthorized by Wyndham, then there are reasons that make it a good idea to have VIP status.  Pay particularly close attention to Ron's posts over time on this issue.
> 
> ...



I did spend some money with Wyndham to become Platinum. Ive always said that Platinum VIP has value, but for most folks the value doesnt get close to the cost.  I decided it would work for me . 

But the Club Pass Program doesnt provide any justification to buy points from Wyndham. If you want to reserve Worldmark resorts it makes more sense to spend the $2000 to buy a Worldmark contract than to spend the $6000 I spent to become a Platinum VIP

Please dont use my posts or what I might have done to justify your crazy conclusions


----------



## vacationhopeful (Dec 28, 2013)

ROBERT==> KNOCK IT OFF  <==

I am a MF paying member of Club Wyndham Plus with all the rights and benefits of the same as each and every other CWP owner. And that includes YOU.

And I choose to be a PAYING and CONTRIBUTING member of TUG -- which you choose NOT to become (on either of your accounts) a paying member. 

So as the cops on Dragnet used to say, "Sir, just the facts, please" => do the same while posting on TUG. 

And go out into the BIG, WIDE WORLD of TIMESHARING and visit the other resorts and systems. Wyndham Vacation Resorts is just one piece of the TS universe and it is not as nice or great as many other places. Get a broader view - maybe other places (Starwood, Marriott, Shell, DRI, HGVC, etc) will increase your knowledge over what the Wyndham Sales Department keeps throwing at you and you just EAT IT UP ... better crap diet. I personally think Marriott would be a good match for you....and it is an II exchange platform with points!


----------



## lcml11 (Dec 28, 2013)

vacationhopeful said:


> ROBERT==> KNOCK IT OFF  <==
> 
> I am a MF paying member of Club Wyndham Plus with all the rights and benefits of the same as each and every other CWP owner. And that includes YOU.
> 
> ...



You have "70 Ad Credits": Get More  This was copied and pasted from the marketplace section for placing adds and I posted 1 for rent add that is pending to show that I have an active account.  

The continuing lies and attacks against the person do get old.  I bought a 3 year membership with TUG.  The lies do not add anything productive to the discussion.  The lie persists even though the issue of paying member has been addressed a number of times before on threads from days gone by.  It is not my fault that the account that is the paid 3 year membership does not get reconized publicly and I show as a guest on it.


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 28, 2013)

Robert:  As you have been advised many times, you can change your status to *TUG member* with a few clicks of your mouse.  Otherwise, no one "knows" that you are a TUG Member.  

Click on the yellow *BBS HELP* at the top of the page, and then scroll down to the last link, for a review of the process.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Dec 28, 2013)

lcml11 said:


> ...  I bought a 3 year membership with TUG.  The lies do not add anything productive to the discussion.



Then go update your membership status -- on which ever account you paid the membership fee on. 

And yes, it would be productive if you learned MORE about the entire world of timesharing ---  otherwise, you would still be using that coal stove to heat your house and the donkeys to pull your wagon. There are reasons WHY most active TUG MEMBERs own multiple resorts - no one system is perfect.

AND if you truly believe Wyndham is so GREAT, go work for Wyndham and make lots of money, selling their product. You certainly seem to LOVE the product, the developer and know your way around some of the resorts --- you would be an ACE salesperson! Helping your fellow man to enjoy life!


----------



## lcml11 (Dec 28, 2013)

vacationhopeful said:


> Then go update your membership status -- on which ever account you paid the membership fee on.
> 
> And yes, it would be productive if you learned MORE about the entire world of timesharing ---  otherwise, you would still be using that coal stove to heat your house and the donkeys to pull your wagon. There are reasons WHY most active TUG MEMBERs own multiple resorts - no one system is perfect.
> 
> AND if you truly believe Wyndham is so GREAT, go work for Wyndham and make lots of money, selling their product. You certainly seem to LOVE the product, the developer and know your way around some of the resorts --- you would be an ACE salesperson! Helping your fellow man to enjoy life!



I own in four systems, your shot, by implication, is wrong again.  I have researched 10 systems.

As a matter to fact, in addition to electric heat, I do have a wood/coal fireplace insert.  You should try coal sometime, it works great and gives off a lot of heat.  Sorry, I have not got donkey to pull a wagon yet.  I actually have two wagons, but they do have moters, air conditioners and heat (also known as pick-up trucks).  

You forget that in Central Pa, there is nothing wrong with coal heat and horse hitches are not uncommon at retailers in Lancaster.  Nothing wrong with the donkey/horses either.

Even though I am not Amish, there was no call to take a shot at them.  Living in Pa.  is not all that bad.


----------



## STEVIE (Dec 28, 2013)

All this anger and hostility isn't helping anyone.


----------



## ronparise (Dec 28, 2013)

susgar said:


> All this anger and hostility isn't helping anyone.



Its helping me.   Its good to know that Im not the only one that has a hard time understanding the op


----------



## paxsarah (Dec 30, 2013)

lcml11 said:


> The continuing lies and attacks against the person do get old.  I bought a 3 year membership with TUG.  The lies do not add anything productive to the discussion.  The lie persists even though the issue of paying member has been addressed a number of times before on threads from days gone by.  It is not my fault that the account that is the paid 3 year membership does not get reconized publicly and I show as a guest on it.



Have you followed the instructions for updating your membership status at this link? http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=53

If you have tried this, where has the process fallen apart for you? If you let us know where you are having problems, we can help you through the process. I will assume in good faith that you would rather have a fully functional TUG membership and just failed to properly follow the steps at the above link, rather than intentionally maintaining some pretense that there is a TUG conspiracy against you.


----------

